# best photos of Montevideo, Uruguay



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

hello everyone here i collected a variety of photographs taken by some uruguayan members of the south american forum.

description is located on the upper part of the photograph

let's start:

plaza independencia:














































ciudadela entrance










palacio salvo



















solis theatre



















palacio legislativo, sede del parlamento-legislative palace, parliament building























































views of montevideo (skyline views, paniramic views, etc)























































playa pocitos-pocitos beach



















general photography
































































iglesia metropolitana- metropolitan church (very old, more than 200 years)










building photos





































law university










barrio buceo, puerto del buceo.

some high wealth apartments





































other buildings, the ones I like more, of course there are others.

world trade center montevideo










antel telecomunications tower



















radisson montevideo victoria plaza hotel










sheraton montevideo hotel


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful photos of Uruguay's Capital 

Cheers


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow these pictures are so beautiful. I love to visit someday soon.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## GreenUrbano (Aug 17, 2005)

wow! beautiful city Montevideo


----------



## facundo (May 17, 2005)

"palacio salvo", and "palacio barolo" (buenos aires) are two of my favorite buildings in the whole world.
the beach in the pocitos neighbourhood is really beautiful as well.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful places in the city!


----------



## CUERVO-13- (Mar 7, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## M-NEW-M (Jun 19, 2007)

My friend Camilo is from ther and he tells me that is beautiful, especially the girls. And everybody love football like I do so for me Montevideo is wonderful.


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

*******!
que lindo!!!!!!!!!!! muy belooo


----------



## soybkn (Mar 14, 2007)

beatiful


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

nice city,

and i love the name 'montevideo' 
i dnt knw why.


----------



## philosopher (Dec 15, 2004)

alitezar said:


> Wow these pictures are so beautiful. I love to visit someday soon.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Your lucky because in the great Toronto area, they live a lot of uruguayans. They have their association in Concord at the freshway street.
You have also bakeries in Duffering street and Lawrence street. You can get a lot of information in those places.
Go visit you won't regreat it, but don't leave without eating "un canadiense", a canadian.


----------



## philosopher (Dec 15, 2004)

By the way don't be affraid if in a restaurant you see in the menus "canadiense con fritas" because un canadiense is this








Is a sandwich whit meat, lettuce, tomatoes, ham, muzzarella, bacon, mayonnaise an it goes with french fries.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

muy rico, sobre todo por el ataque al higado que te puede venir


----------



## BOSS (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful! Like it alot.


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Fookin' love this building!












:drool:


----------



## El_Alquimista (Jun 25, 2007)

Al igual que Bs As importante influencia europea, hermosa ciudad, muy atrayente


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

gracias por todos los comentarios; acá pueden ver mas fotos......thanks for comment, if you want to see more photos please click the link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=63569&page=3


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Que bonito, y tiene playa!!:banana:


----------

